# Es gibt keine Login-Failed-Seite



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

 

Musste mich eben grad anmelden, weil ich wohl zwischendurch mal meine Cookies gelöscht habe. Auf jeden Fall ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass es keine "Login-Failed-Seite" oder sowas gibt. Wenn man sich falsch anmeldet, kommt man einfach auf die Seite zurück, von der man sich vorher versucht hat anzumelden, es kommt aber keine Fehlermeldung, dass die Credentials ungültig sind. Je nach dem ist das recht mühsam, weil die vorherige Seite einfach neu geladen wird.

 

Wäre gut wenns sowas gäbe


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Das habe ich wohl vergessen -.- 

Das Login-System geht auf unser Haupt-System der www-Seite und hat nichts mehr mit dem Forum zu tun.

Fehler-Meldungen sind natürlich sinnvoll. Ich schau, was ich machen kann.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt sollte es auch eine Meldung geben. Ich kann nur leider die Anzahl der fehlerhaften Logins nicht ausgeben lassen, das erfordert ein paar umfangreichere Anpassungen.

 

Aber das Login-Formular und die Registrierung sind jetzt eingeloggt auch nicht mehr aufrufbar.


----------

